# Abandoned Hotel, Norwich, UK September 2009



## manof2worlds (Sep 30, 2009)

Hi!!!

A little something from a wee explore in an abandoned hotel in Norwich.

I have to be honest and say that I know very little about this place. We've kind of worked out that the hotel must have closed sometime in 2007 and since then it has played host to homeless souls (a number of a beds with blankets and covers still on them) and druggies (burnt foils a-plenty - bit of an education for my son!!!). Chavs and pikeys have also made their presence known through pulled up floor baords and absent copper piping.

Despite all this, the place still has a fair few bits and pieces floating around.

Hope you like the photos (more pics at http://www.manof2worlds.eu)


----------



## orientfan16 (Sep 30, 2009)

What an interesting building, shame it has ended up like it has.

Prob closed down due to the reviews, found these on tripadvisor:

http://www.tripadvisor.com/Hotel_Review-g186342-d210696-Reviews-Cumberland_Hotel-Norwich_Norfolk_East_Anglia_England.html

Not the most highly rated hotel when it was open!

Great photos of the hotel - and i liked looking at your website as well!


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 30, 2009)

orientfan16 said:


> Great photos of the hotel - and i liked looking at your website as well!



It was an interesting explore and made a change for us.

Thanks


----------



## whitefarseer (Sep 30, 2009)

Funnily enough I passed this place a few weeks ago and did a search on this forum to see if anyone had had a look round... Really nice pictures, I'm jealous!


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 30, 2009)

Nice work mate. Good to see you have got some class shots there. Did explorer boy enjoy himself?


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 30, 2009)

Black Shuck said:


> Nice work mate. Good to see you have got some class shots there. Did explorer boy enjoy himself?



Hi there BS,
Yes he did, he's really taken to this pastime and is going to have his own little website soon with pictures of him on our explores - I've promised him a digital camera for Christmas (not a DSLR I will add, Dad will have one of those first - lol) so that he can start taking his own pictures. He's loved going around the hospitals and derelict houses as well as that cool abandoned farmhouse. It's been a really good way for him and I to spend time together and he says I'm a "legend" because none of his friends dads will do this sort of thing - lol. As I've always said, we did this as kids, he's been rooting around in old buildings with his pals, so best he does this with me and then he can do it in safety and learn about the dangers as well as the good stuff.


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 30, 2009)

manof2worlds said:


> Hi there BS,
> Yes he did, he's really taken to this pastime and is going to have his own little website soon with pictures of him on our explores - I've promised him a digital camera for Christmas (not a DSLR I will add, Dad will have one of those first - lol) so that he can start taking his own pictures. He's loved going around the hospitals and derelict houses as well as that cool abandoned farmhouse. It's been a really good way for him and I to spend time together and he says I'm a "legend" because none of his friends dads will do this sort of thing - lol. As I've always said, we did this as kids, he's been rooting around in old buildings with his pals, so best he does this with me and then he can do it in safety and learn about the dangers as well as the good stuff.



Yes thats true mate. My Stepdaughter who is nearly 15 comes with me on Safer explores and was with me the very first time that Hales Hospital was found, by me and her!. She has only got a small Olympus point and Shoot but I think its a really good idea for her to learn about hands on history! I can make sure she is safe and after a while you are right!, they start to pick up the jist quite easily. I would rather she was exploring with me than out on the Streets doing God Knows what.


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 30, 2009)

That's really cool


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks I might be being a bit Old Fashioned, but I know for a fact she enjoys the Thrill just as Much as I do! Its quite a Rush when you get to see places that other people can only dream about!.


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 30, 2009)

Innit - I find it interesting when talking about UE (and also my musical pursuits) to people who are of a similar age group how they adopt that quizzical look and ask why I would want to be "doing something like that at your age". I smile and continue doing what I do - determined to grow old disgracefully


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 30, 2009)

manof2worlds said:


> Innit - I find it interesting when talking about UE (and also my musical pursuits) to people who are of a similar age group how they adopt that quizzical look and ask why I would want to be "doing something like that at your age". I smile and continue doing what I do - determined to grow old disgracefully



Ha! thats a Brilliant attitude to have! I think if you want to turn into an old Fart then sit indoors every weekend looking at 4 Walls and Stagnating! there is a beautiful beautiful County outside our frontdoors that we are very lucky to live in. I have said it before, I am extremely proud of living in Norfolk and we are very lucky to have as much as we do.


----------



## manof2worlds (Sep 30, 2009)

Hear hear


----------



## mookster (Sep 30, 2009)

nice explore, looks a pretty grim place.....reading some of the reviews of the hotel now, must have been only slightly less grim when it was open


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Sep 30, 2009)

Is that a full bottle of beer I see behind the bar, how on earth did the local chavs not see that? ;o)

Surprised no one has knicked the phone either...one for secondhand land or cash converters!!!!

Great place and great pics...will have to keep my eyes peeled for some dereliction next time I'm in town, I think there's a few bits and bobs down by the waterfront!!

NB


----------



## manof2worlds (Oct 1, 2009)

Norfolkbloke said:


> Is that a full bottle of beer I see behind the bar, how on earth did the local chavs not see that? ;o)
> 
> Surprised no one has knicked the phone either...one for secondhand land or cash converters!!!!
> 
> ...



We saw beer and wine as well as sone rather mouldy looking bottles of brpwn sauce and tomato ketchup 

I had a read through the reveiws of the hotel and I have to say that from what I was reading there, I don't necessarily think that much has changed since it closed - lol - looking at those reveiws and thinking of how the place looked, it was a shame because the size and layout of the property could have given rise to a really cool business.

Waterfront eh? <fires up Google Earth and puts walking shoes on  >


----------



## Norfolkbloke (Oct 1, 2009)

manof2worlds said:


> Waterfront eh? <fires up Google Earth and puts walking shoes on  >



Yep, quite a bit of Norwich shipping and trade down that way, can't be more specific as I haven't really been down there to check it out but there's quite a few old warehouse type places around...There's quite a bit of redevelopement going on at present so not sure how much longer they will still be standing for!!!

This is the kind of thing to look for...

http://www.flickr.com/photos/mortuaryman/2896573488/

NB


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 1, 2009)

Oooh, I like this, some real good finds in there! 
OMG one review claims that "even the rats have comitted suicide"!!


----------



## foz101 (Oct 1, 2009)

manof2worlds said:


>



Writing your website on the walls? Tut tut.

Pretty scabby place. The crack hotel; stay a day, and you'll be too smashed to leave.

Lots to see there at least.


----------



## manof2worlds (Oct 1, 2009)

foz101 said:


> Writing your website on the walls? Tut tut.
> 
> Pretty scabby place. The crack hotel; stay a day, and you'll be too smashed to leave.
> 
> Lots to see there at least.



website on walls......? :dull:

Love your description, yeah, it's scabby alright and it seems it was that way before it closed as well


----------

